# Ch am Wortanfang



## KnightMove

Wie kann im Deutschen ch am Wortanfang ausgesprochen werden?

- wie k: Christ, China, ...
- wie sch in französischen Fremdwörtern: Chance, Chose, Charme, ...
- wie tsch in englischen Fremdwörtern: Charter, Check, ...
- "normal": Da fällt mir nur Chuzpe ein.

Kennt jemand für den letzten Fall noch andere Beispiele?


----------



## gabrigabri

Ich glaube, man sagt Kina (für China) nur in Österreich! In Deutschland ist es normal (d.h. wie ch in ich!).


----------



## Jana337

Wie sagt ihr Chemie? Ich mag das Wort mit einem normalen "ch" und "Schemie" finde ich fast unerträglich. 

Jana


----------



## KnightMove

Wir sagen Kemie.


----------



## morx

"Ch" wird, soweit ich weiß, immer normal gesprochen, wenn danach ein Vokal folgt, wie bei Chemotherapie.
Folgt nach "Ch" ein weiterer Konsonant, wie bei Christ od. Chlor, muss man es wie ein "K" aussprechen.

Hochdeutsch ist Chemie; das "ch" normal ausgesprochen.
"Kemie" oder "Schemie" sind auf Dialekte zurückzuführen.
Finde ich beides furchtbar.
"Kina" ist auch schlimm...


----------



## Kajjo

Mit "ch" wie in "ich" werden gesprochen:
Chemie, China, Chile, 

Mit "k" werden gesprochen:
Chaot, Character, Chemnitz, Chlor, Cholera, Chor, Christ, Chrom

Mit "ch" wie in "ach", hebräische Wörter: Chanukka

Englische Wörter meist mit "tsch" (Check, Charter), ebenso meist spanische (Chinchilla), französisch-stämmige meist mit "sch" (Champagner, Chassis).

Die österreichische Aussprache von Chemie, China mit "k" klingt für mich sehr befremdlich und ist nicht standardsprachlich.

Kajjo


----------



## KnightMove

Tja, es gibt eben doch kleine Unterschiede zwischen unseren Deutsch...

Danke für die Antworten. Eine Frage noch: Diminutiv -chen wird mit ich-Laut gesprochen, oder?


----------



## Jana337

Ja. 

Jana


----------



## pjay

Kina und Kemie sagt man überall in Süddeutschland (zumindest überall in Bayern), nicht nur in Österreich.


----------



## Henryk

KnightMove said:
			
		

> Tja, es gibt eben doch kleine Unterschiede zwischen unseren Deutsch...
> 
> Danke für die Antworten. Eine Frage noch: Diminutiv -chen wird mit ich-Laut gesprochen, oder?


Ich habe es schon sehr oft mit "k" gehört. 

"Noch ein Gläsken Wein?"

Ich weiß aber jetzt nicht, welche Region das war.


----------



## Stefanie1976

Das war bestimmt in der Koelner Gegend. Wir sagen oft Glaesken, Stoecksken, ...

Zu "unertraeglich" in der nicht-standard Aussprache: Ich finde es schade, dass dialektische oder regionale Aussprachen als unertraeglich bezeichnet werden. Es ist einfach anders, aber unertraeglich halte ich fuer etwas stark...


----------



## Juri

morx said:
			
		

> "Ch" wird, soweit ich weiß, immer normal gesprochen, wenn danach ein Vokal folgt, wie bei Chemotherapie.
> "Kemie" oder "Schemie" sind auf Dialekte zurückzuführen.
> 
> Ueber Dialekt, erinnere ich wie meine Grossmutter, die aus SuedTirol stammte,hat immer Kirche als "Kirsche" ausgesprochen.


----------



## Whodunit

Juri said:
			
		

> Ueber Dialekt, erinnere ich wie meine Grossmutter, die aus SuedTirol stammte,hat immer Kirche als "Kirsche" ausgesprochen.


 
Das ist im Sächsischen auch schwer zu unterschieden! Ich gebe mir keine Mühe dabei, sie unterschiedlich auszusprechen, weil es relativ einfach für mich ist. Allerdings sehe ich oft, dass vielen diese Unterscheidung schwer fällt.

Ich spreche "Chemie" entweder mit einem [ç] oder dialektisch mit [ɕ] aus.


----------



## MrMagoo

Henryk said:
			
		

> Ich habe es schon sehr oft mit "k" gehört.
> 
> "Noch ein Gläsken Wein?"
> 
> Ich weiß aber jetzt nicht, welche Region das war.


 

Alle niederdeutschen Dialekte machen das; hier ist der alte "k"-Laut erhalten, der in den ober- und mitteldeutschen Mundarten (und damit Standard geworden ist) zu "ch" verschoben ist.


----------



## Volle

Hallöchen alle mit einander,

ich bin der Leiter eines Chores und wir studieren zur Zeit den Titel "Audi Voctoria" von den Prinzen. In dem Text heißt es an einer Stelle "*ch*emikalis". Nachdem wir diese Stelle das 5. Mal gesungen hatte beschwerte sich eine Frau darüber dass man doch Chemie (Ich-Laut) sagt und nicht Kemi. Sie Fügtze weiter an, dass die Aussprache Kemi (genau vie Kina [für China]) völlig falsch sei. Aus dieser Diskussion resultierend habe ich mich mal im Netz auf die Suche nach Sprachwissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen gemacht. Die Ergebnisse möchte ich kurz darstellen:

Das Wort "Chemie" kommt von "Alchemie". Dieses wiederum wurzelt wohl im Arabischen "al-kemiya", eventuell aus altgriechisch "chymeia" (Ich-Laut), oder aus koptisch/altägyptisch "kemi". Die Übersetzungen reichen dabei von schwarz(e Erde) bis Stein der Weisen.

--> Offensichtlich ist die Aussprache von Chemie als Kemie die etymologiscg Richtige.

Nachtrag: Das Wort "Chemie" ist vom Französischen ins Deutsche übernommen worden. Dort wird es aber auch mit "k" ausgesprochen. Ferner habe ich den Hinweis entdeckt, dass die Aussprache mit "k" bei China etymologisch unangebracht sei. 

Weitere Informationen noch dazu einzuholen habe ich mir gespart, weil meine Frage war damit beantwortet.


----------



## beclija

[k] in Chemie und China ist keineswegs dialektal. Ich zitiere das Österreichische Wörterbuch, herausgegeben immerhin "im Auftrag des Bundesministeriums für Unterricht und Kunst" (von dem ich in seiner derzeitigen Besetzung persönlich nicht viel halte), und nicht von irgendeinem obskuren Lokalpatriotenverein: "*Chemie *die [ke-] (...)"

Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle betont habe: Es gibt eben innerhalb der deutschen Standardsprache eine gewisse Variationsbreite. Punkt.


----------



## beclija

Volle said:


> Nachtrag: Das Wort "Chemie" ist vom Französischen ins Deutsche übernommen worden. Dort wird es aber auch mit "k" ausgesprochen. Ferner habe ich den Hinweis entdeckt, dass die Aussprache mit "k" bei China etymologisch unangebracht sei.


"Etymologisch" müsste man es wohl mit [s] aussprechen, da das Wort vermutlich über das Arabische in die europäischen Sprachen gelangt ist; schlechtes Argument. "Etymologisch" müsste man den Atlantik auch einen "Okean" nennen, da im Griechischen, aus dem das Wort stammt, der lateinische Wandel [k] -> [ts] vor e/i bis heute nicht stattgefunden hat. Leider haben wir das Wort nicht direkt aus dem Gr. sondern eben aus dem Lat. übernommen.


----------



## MrMagoo

Volle said:


> Hallöchen alle mit einander,
> 
> ich bin der Leiter eines Chores und wir studieren zur Zeit den Titel "Audi Voctoria" von den Prinzen. In dem Text heißt es an einer Stelle "*ch*emikalis". Nachdem wir diese Stelle das 5. Mal gesungen hatte beschwerte sich eine Frau darüber dass man doch Chemie (Ich-Laut) sagt und nicht Kemi. Sie Fügtze weiter an, dass die Aussprache Kemi (genau vie Kina [für China]) völlig falsch sei.


 
Sie irrt: "Falsch" ist sie nicht und schon gar nicht "völlig". 
Die etymologische Herkunft spielt nicht immer unbedingt eine Rolle, außerdem muß der Grad der "Integrierung" in die deutsche Sprache berücksichtigt werden, zudem gibt es mundartliche Varianten. Keine von diesen Varianten jedoch ist "falsch".

Wahrscheinlich schreibt der Duden oder Siebs eine Aussprache für "Chemie" vor - dies ist dann die Standardaussprache. Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Die (Standard-)Aussprache richtet sich oft nach der norddeutschen; ein vorgelesener hochdeutscher Text wird von Norddeutschen (und jetzt sag ich's vorsichtig am "standardisiertesten" gesprochen, weil das Hochdeutsche für einen ans Plattdeutsch gewöhnten Sprecher beim Vorlesen akzentfreier klingt als bei einem Deutschsprecher aus dem Süden, der immer wieder in seinen Dialekt fällt.





> Das Wort "Chemie" kommt von "Alchemie". Dieses wiederum wurzelt wohl im Arabischen "al-kemiya", eventuell aus altgriechisch "chymeia" (Ich-Laut), oder aus koptisch/altägyptisch "kemi". Die Übersetzungen reichen dabei von schwarz(e Erde) bis Stein der Weisen.
> 
> --> Offensichtlich ist die Aussprache von Chemie als Kemie die etymologiscg Richtige.
> 
> Nachtrag: Das Wort "Chemie" ist vom Französischen ins Deutsche übernommen worden. Dort wird es aber auch mit "k" ausgesprochen. Ferner habe ich den Hinweis entdeckt, dass die Aussprache mit "k" bei China etymologisch unangebracht sei.


 

Wenn ein Wort sehr lange schon in einer Sprache heimisch ist, kann es sein, daß die Aussprache sich der Schreibung anpaßt - in diesem Fall kommt wahrscheinlich hinzu, daß für die meisten Leute in früheren Zeiten "Chemie" überhaupt nicht zugänglich war, sodaß das eigentliche Wort erst später bekannter wurde und die Aussprache an die der Mundart gängigen angepaßt wurde.


----------



## Whodunit

Hallo und willkommen im Forum, Volle. Hier werden viele etymologische (teils falsche) Fakten zusammengeworfen. Ich will mal versuchen, sie herauszupicken und zu ordnen:



Volle said:


> In dem Text heißt es an einer Stelle "*ch*emikalis".


 
Die richtige Aussprache ist natürlich [kemikalis], da es ein lateinisches Wort ist. Im Frühlateinischen (ich schätze auch, dass es später noch so war) gab es kein ich- oder ach-Laut (im Griechischen gab und gibt es die!), denn griechisch _Χριστός_ [xrist'os] wird als Christus ['kristus] ins Lateinische überliefert. Ob es im Altgriechischen nun ein ich- [ç] oder ach-Laut [x] war, kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich vermute, dass es vor Konsonanten und dunklen Vokalen ein [x] und vor hellen Vokalen ein [ç] war. Mein Lehrer widerspricht dem aber, ...

Zumindest muss es lateinisch, also wir kemikalis, ausgesprochen werden.



> Das Wort "Chemie" kommt von "Alchemie". Dieses wiederum wurzelt wohl im Arabischen "al-kemiya", eventuell aus altgriechisch "chymeia" (Ich-Laut), oder aus koptisch/altägyptisch "kemi". Die Übersetzungen reichen dabei von schwarz(e Erde) bis Stein der Weisen.


 
Im Arabischen gibt es keinen ich-Laut, maximal einen ach-Laut oder einen sch-Laut. Ein ich-Laut wird immer als k-Laut in andere Sprachen, die den Laut nicht besitzen, überführt.

Ich nehme an, dass wir das Wort aus dem Griechischen übernommen haben, sollten es daher wie chemie [çe...] aussprechen. Ob es im Koptischen oder Altägyptischen diesen Laut gab, weiß ich nicht, bezweifle es aber stark, da er sich in den heutigen semitischen Sprachen (hauptsächlich Arabisch und Hebräisch) nicht finden lässt. Es könnte also maximal ein ach-Laut oder ein k-Laut gewesen sein. Letzteres ist logischer (siehe obiger Absatz).



> --> Offensichtlich ist die Aussprache von Chemie als Kemie die etymologisch Richtige.


 
Woraus schließt du das?



> Nachtrag: Das Wort "Chemie" ist vom Französischen ins Deutsche übernommen worden. Dort wird es aber auch mit "k" ausgesprochen.


 
Nein, im Französischen wird "chimie" mit einem sch-Laut [ʃimi] ausgesprochen. Das wiederum ist im Deutschen nicht richtig, da wir alle drei Laute (ç, x, k) besitzen. Im Französischen gibt es nur [k], der wiederum kann aber nur bei einem einfachen c (also ohne h danach) oder k (sowieso selten im Französischen) am Wortanfang gesprochen werden. Demzufolge müsste die Orthographie verändert werden --> chymie > cimi. DAS wiederum geht aber auch nicht, weil "ci" immer wie [si] ausgesprochen wird. Wir wollten aber [ki]. Das ginge nur also mit "kimi". Dieses Wort würde im Französischen allerdings so falsch und unfranzösisch aussehen, dass es kein Franzose mit dem Englischen "chemistry" in Verbindung bringen würde.



> Ferner habe ich den Hinweis entdeckt, dass die Aussprache mit "k" bei China etymologisch unangebracht sei.


 
Woher das Wort "China" etymologisch kommt, weiß man nicht genau. Die Wikipedia-Erklärung, dass es vom chinesischen _Qín_ (Qín-Dynastie - 秦朝) komme, finde ich plausibel. Das q wird im Chinesischen wie "dch" ([d] + [ç]) ausgesprochen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Somit sind also Aussprachen wie das englische China [tʃaina] und das hochdeutsche China [çi:na] dem wohl sehr nahe. Französisch la Chine [ʃin], oft sächsisch [[FONT=Arial Unicode MS, Lucida Sans Unicode, Lucida Grande, DejaVu Sans, TITUS Cyberbit Basic, Code2000, MV Boli, MS Mincho, Arial, sans-serif]ʃi:na] [/FONT]und süddeutsch [ki:na] sind aber nicht so akkurat. Ich empfehle daher [çi:na].

Mir fällt dazu noch etwas ein: Ob ein 'ch' nun zum [ç] oder [x] assimiliert werden muss, hängt von zwei Faktoren ab (in folgender Reihenfolge):
1. von dem vorhergehenden Vokal oder Konsonanten.
2. von dem nachfolgenden Vokal.

Die Assimilation zu [ç] in "ich" hängt von dem vorhergehenden "i" (heller Vokal) ab. Dieselbe Assimilation findet auch nach dem Konsonanten "r" (und dialektal nach allen möglichen anderen) statt: durch [durç].

In "China" gibt es aber kein Vokal und keinen Konsonanten davor, deshalb richtet es sich nach dem nachstehenden Vokal: "i" (wieder hell): [çi:na]. Dieselbe (seltsame) Assimilation findet sich auch bei dem Diminutivsuffix "-chen", denn dieser wird immer mit einem [ç] ausgesprochen, weil danach ein "e" als Schwa (hell) steht, selbst wenn davor ein dunkler Vokal steht: Frauchen [frauçən], vergleiche hierzu: auch [aux].



> Weitere Informationen noch dazu einzuholen habe ich mir gespart,


 
Ich hoffe, meine Antwort hilft dir ein bisschen, dich bei der Dame, die [kina] als falsch abstempelt, zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## beclija

Bei einer etymologischen Betrachtung müssen wir aber immer auch die Zwischenstationen in Betracht ziehen, über die ein Wort ins Deutsche gekommen ist: Im Falle von China wäre das u.a. das Arabische mit الصين - aS-Siin. Wenn wir davon abgehen müssen wir wie gesagt auf "Okean(os)" umsteigen.


----------



## Kajjo

Die deutsche Standardaussprache laut Duden ist Chemie mit einem "ch" wie in "ich". Punkt.



beclija said:


> [k] in Chemie und China ist keineswegs dialektal.


Das liegt daran, daß _Du für Dich _Österreichisch als einen möglichen Standard definierst. Für mich ist es einfach eine Dialektform. Schwaben, Bayern, Sachsen, Österreich... wieso sollte da Österreich eine Sonderstellung einnehmen?



> Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle betont habe: Es gibt eben innerhalb der deutschen Standardsprache eine gewisse Variationsbreite. Punkt.


Nach Deinem Verständnis vielleicht. Nach meinem Verständnis und dem des Dudens nicht -- oder zumindest nicht in diesem Sinne und Ausmaß.

Ich weiß, daß Du gerne provozierst und sprachliche Anarchie befürwortest. Ich finde das in diesem Forum völlig unangebracht und kontraproduktiv. Deine Aussagen grenzen an Irreführung und sind keinerlei Hilfe für Deutschlerner.

Ich kann nur wiederholen: Wir haben einen Verhaltenskodex und ich verstehe nicht, warum Du immer wieder gegen ihn verstößt.

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Lies den Duden bitte genauer, der führt auch oft genug zwei Varianten als gleichberechtigt an.

Ich versuche nicht zu provozieren, und schon gar nicht befürworte ich Anarchie in der Schriftsprache. Immerhin versuche ich - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen - alle hochsprachlichen Varianten anzuführen, wo immer ich mir eines Unterschieds bewusst bin. 
Nicht ich für mich definiere Österreichisch als einen möglichen Standard, ich stelle fast, dass es Variation gibt und versuche dementsprechend, alle mir bekannten hochsprachlichen Formen anzuführen. Ich würde nie so schreiben wie ich spreche. Der einzige exklusive und allgemeingültige Standard, den es je gab, ist die Bühnenaussprache, und nach der müssten wir mit koronalem "r" sprechen.


----------



## illuminaut

Kajjo said:


> Die deutsche Standardaussprache laut Duden ist Chemie mit einem "ch" wie in "ich". Punkt.
> 
> 
> Das liegt daran, daß _Du für Dich _Österreichisch als einen möglichen Standard definierst. Für mich ist es einfach eine Dialektform. Schwaben, Bayern, Sachsen, Österreich... wieso sollte da Österreich eine Sonderstellung einnehmen?


Das halte ich nicht fuer fair. Wir Bundesdeutschen sollten nicht so arrogant sein, unser Deutsch als das einzig richtige Hochdeutsch zu betrachten. Er spricht ja schliesslich nicht von österreichischen Dialekten (oberösterreichisch, steirisch, was es auch sonst noch so gibt), sondern vom offiziellen österreichischem Standarddeutsch. Ich finde es gut und richtig, dass auf solche Unterschiede hingewiesen wird. Es mag sein, dass wohl jeder Auslaender in der Schule bundesdeutsches Standarddeutsch lernt, aber es geht in diesem Forum schliesslich auch darum das "reelle" und alltaegliche Deutsch zu vermitteln, und je nachdem wo man sich nun gerade aufhaelt, oder mit wem man gerade spricht, kommt man nunmal ueber verschiedene Aussprachen fuer 'Chemie' oder 'China'.


----------



## Jana337

> Nach Deinem Verständnis vielleicht. Nach meinem Verständnis und dem des Dudens nicht -- oder zumindest nicht in diesem Sinne und Ausmaß.
> 
> Ich weiß, daß Du gerne provozierst und sprachliche Anarchie befürwortest. Ich finde das in diesem Forum völlig unangebracht und kontraproduktiv. Deine Aussagen grenzen an Irreführung und sind keinerlei Hilfe für Deutschlerner.
> 
> Ich kann nur wiederholen: Wir haben einen Verhaltenskodex und ich verstehe nicht, warum Du immer wieder gegen ihn verstößt.


Nein, so ist es nicht, ich sehe keinen Verstoß gegen den Verhaltenskodex.

Wir haben uns geeinigt, dass wir den Fragestellern vor allem die in Deutschland gesprochene Hochsprache vermitteln wollen. Daraus folgt keineswegs, dass man die in Österreich oder in der Schweiz üblichen Varianten nicht erwähnen darf, solange man die anderen darauf aufmerksam macht, was oben geschehen ist.

Und schon gar nicht ist dem Verhaltenskodex eine für alle verbindliche Auslegung der Frage, ob österreichisches Deutsch ein Dialekt ist, zu entnehmen. Das ist eine Frage, über die wir gerne diskutieren können und die sich jeder für sich beantworten darf. Die Moderatoren werden keine spezifische Ansicht bevorzugen und durchsetzen.

Die betreffende Bestimmung des Verhaltungskodexes werden wir überarbeiten, da sie offensichtlich nicht einheitlich interpretiert wird.

Jana


----------



## beclija

Kajjo said:


> Chemie, China, *Chile*.


Sagt ihr wirklich [çile]? Das wird bei uns - entsprechend dem Spanischen - als [tʃile] ausgesprochen. Duden habe ich gerade keinen zur Hand, aber ÖWB, Mackensens "Deutsches Wörterbuch" (ist ja auch ein Münchner) und sogar Langenscheidt führen ebenfalls [tʃ-] an.


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> Nein, so ist es nicht, ich sehe keinen Verstoß gegen den Verhaltenskodex.


Außer aktuellen Staatsgrenzen gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen Bayern, Schwaben, Sachsen oder Österreich als dialektales Gebiet. Die Tatsache, daß Österreich eigene Lexika ausgibt, zeigt doch eher, daß es Unterschiede und Abgrenzung gibt, als daß es die Einheitlichkeit fördert.



> Wir haben uns geeinigt, dass wir den Fragestellern vor allem die in Deutschland gesprochene Hochsprache vermitteln wollen.


Diese Regel ist sehr wichtig, da sie allen Deutschlernern hilft, die korrekte Aussprache und das korrekte Vokabular zu lernen, mit dem man bei der überwältigenden Menge der deutschen Muttersprachler verstanden wird.



> Daraus folgt keineswegs, dass man die in Österreich oder in der Schweiz üblichen Varianten nicht erwähnen darf, solange man die anderen darauf aufmerksam macht, was oben geschehen ist.


Genau, aber das ist hier nicht in der Art geschehen, die wir damals beabsichtigt haben und die sinnvoll wäre:

_ "Die deutsche Standardaussprache lautet [Chemie] mit "ch" wie in "ich.". In Österreich ist aber die Aussprache mit [k] üblich."_

So gesehen, wäre alles OK gewesen. Aber nein, es ist wieder von Standardvarianten etc. die Rede, die Ausländer und Deutschlerner nur irritieren und keineswegs hilfreich sind.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, mit was für einem absurdem Selbstverständnis man Mitglied in diesem Forum sein muß, um als sprachbegabter Muttersprachler mit Absicht Hinweise zu geben, die letztlich für Nichtmuttersprachler zu Unklarheiten und Uneindeutigkeit führen müssen. Hiermit verfehlen wir das Ziel dieses Forums ganz klar.



> Und schon gar nicht ist dem Verhaltenskodex eine für alle verbindliche Auslegung der Frage, ob österreichisches Deutsch ein Dialekt ist, zu entnehmen.


Bisher haben wir uns immer an Duden und Wahrig gehalten und es gibt keinen Grund, den eigentlich eindeutigen Begriff "hochdeutsche Standardsprache" in irgendeiner anderen Form zu interpretieren als so, wie es die überwältigende Mehrheit der Muttersprachler tun würde.

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Lieber Kajjo!



Kajjo said:


> Außer aktuellen Staatsgrenzen gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen Bayern, Schwaben, Sachsen oder Österreich als dialektales Gebiet. Die Tatsache, daß Österreich eigene Lexika ausgibt, zeigt doch eher, daß es Unterschiede und Abgrenzung gibt, als daß es die Einheitlichkeit fördert.


Wie so oft geht es bei dieser Frage nicht um das böse separatistische Österreich gegen den Rest der Welt, sondern um einen Nord-Süd-Unterschied, bei dem die Isoglosse quer durch Deutschland verläuft. Wenn Du nicht 20-30 Millionen als "vernachlässigbar" einstufen willst, ist die Mehrheit wohl nicht mehr so überwältigend. Verstanden wird beides, und niemand, ich am wenigsten, schlug [k-] als einzige Möglichkeit vor. Es war im Gegenteil aus der vorangehenden Diskussion bereits klar, dass diese Variante auf Ö (+evtl.CH/Bayern/XY) beschränkt ist, mein Einwurf diente nur dazu, klarzustellen, dass es hier - und meinetwegen gerne nur hier - sehr wohl als standardsprachlich angesehen wird. Das ist eine Tatsache, ob es uns gefällt oder nicht, und ich sehe nicht, weshalb eine solche verschwiegen werden sollte.


> _"Die deutsche Standardaussprache lautet [Chemie] mit "ch" wie in "ich.". In Österreich ist aber die Aussprache mit [k] üblich."_


In Österreich ist auch die Aussprache [ʃtoã:] für "Stein" üblich. Diese ist aber nach jeder möglichen Definition dialektal, [k]ina wird dagegen von höchster staatlicher Stelle empfohlen - ein Unterschied, dem Deine Formulierung nicht Rechnung trägt. Wiederum, unabhängig davon, ob es uns gefällt oder nicht.


> So gesehen, wäre alles OK gewesen. Aber nein, es ist wieder von Standardvarianten etc. die Rede, die Ausländer und Deutschlerner nur irritieren und keineswegs hilfreich sind.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass jemand, dessen Deutsch ausreicht, um dieser Diskussion zu folgen, auch weiß, dass Deutschland zehnmal soviele Einwohner hat wie Österreich und er sich demnach im Zweifelsfalle an die in Deutschland übliche Aussprache halten soll (nachdem ja in dem Faden die regionale Verteilung bereits einigermaßen klar gemacht worden war). Muss ich das wirklich jedesmal dazusagen? Ich denke nicht. "Hochdeutsche Standardsprache" ist leider kein so eindeutiger Begriff, wie wir das alle oft gerne hätten.

Ich habe schon einmal festgehalten, dass ich mir keines einziges Falles bewusst bin, wo ich "mit Absicht Hinweise" gegeben hätte, die "zu Unklarheiten" führen. Wenn Dir etwas derartiges auffallen sollte, freue ich mich, wenn Du es konkret ansprichst, ohne gegen alles, was nicht Deiner Definition von Hochdeutsch entspricht, ausfällig zu werden.


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Stefanie1976 said:


> Das war bestimmt in der Koelner Gegend. Wir sagen oft Glaesken, Stoecksken, ...
> 
> Zu "unertraeglich" in der nicht-standard Aussprache: Ich finde es schade, dass dialektische oder regionale Aussprachen als unertraeglich bezeichnet werden. Es ist einfach anders, aber unertraeglich halte ich fuer etwas stark...


 
Ich wurde mal von einem österreichischen Verlag angerufen (da ging's um Korrekturen für ein Medizinbuch). Fragt der Bursche am anderen Ende:

ßann ßie kirúrk? / ssann ssie kirúrk?

Dös war sso wos von scharmant! - Unerträglich? - Nein. 

Aber wenn ein nicht aus dem südlichen Raum stammender Deutschsprachler Kina und Kemie sagt: Da läuft's mir auch kalt den Rücken runter...


----------



## Whodunit

beclija said:


> Sagt ihr wirklich [çile]? Das wird bei uns - entsprechend dem Spanischen - als [tʃile] ausgesprochen. Duden habe ich gerade keinen zur Hand, aber ÖWB, Mackensens "Deutsches Wörterbuch" (ist ja auch ein Münchner) und sogar Langenscheidt führen ebenfalls [tʃ-] an.


 
Ich sage tatsächlich ['çi:le]. Ohne jetzt zu übertreiben und ohne eine neue zwiespältige, sinnlose Diskussion anzufachen, möchte ich hinzufügen, dass ich es entweder mit [ʃ] oder [ɕ] ausspreche. Mag völlig falsch sein, ist aber genauso gerechtfertigt wie [k].

Dass man Chile mit [tʃ] ausspricht, ist mir bisher tatsächlich noch nie aufgefallen. Ich würde denjenigen am Anfang sicherlich für sein gutes Spanisch eher als für ein gutes Deutsch loben.


----------



## beclija

Interessant... Im Gegensatz zu ['çi:na]/['ki:na] wusste ich gar nicht, dass es hier einen Unterschied gibt. Wie gesagt, drei der mir zur Hand befindlichen Wörterbücher führen einzig [tʃ] an, das 4. (Pons Deutsch-Französisch) kennt, wie ich eben feststellte, sowohl [tʃ] als auch [ç]. Geradezu umgekehrt wie bei "China", wo nur das ÖWB [k] zu empfehlen scheint.


----------



## Anatoli

Ich habe einmal Deutschen beigebracht, Charkow (zweitgrößte Stadt in der Ukraine, meine Heimatstadt) auszusprechen. Chemie ist in Ordnung, aber sie versuchten Charkow als ['çarkof] auszusprechen (R ist auch palatalisiert im Russischen) oder ['karkof]. Aber es is ['xarkof]. "ch" ist ähnlich zu auch. Ich interessiere mich bis jetzt, warum es so schwierig ihnen fiel, X (ch) am Anfang eines wortes auszusprechen. Es ist derselbe Laut als ch in "auch".

(Compare "pi*zz*a" and "*ts*unami" or *"ts*ar" spoken by English speakers, it's OK to pronounce "ts" in the middle but not at the beginning of a word ?)


----------



## beclija

I guess it is because [x-] are very rare in German vocabulary. It only occurs in Hebrew loans (often via Yiddish) like "Chuzpe" (post #1) and Chanukka (#6). As Kajjo explained, in other potential cases, [ch] before a back vowel is pronounced [k] (Chaot, Character, Cholera, Chor,...).
Personally don't have a problem with initial [x-], but maybe those people who have troubles pronouncing Харков will also mispronounce these Hebrew words... Does anyone know?


----------



## FloVi

Anatoli said:


> Ich Mich interessieret mich bis jetzt, warum es ihnen so schwer ihnen fiel, X (ch) am Anfang eines Wortes auszusprechen. Es ist derselbe Laut wie das ch in "auch".



Das "ch" fällt überhaupt vielen Leuten schwer. Zunächst wundert man sich, warum die zum Beten auf einen Obstbaum klettern, bis man dann feststellt, dass sie nicht in eine "Kirsche", sondern in eine "Kirche" gehen wollen.


----------



## Anatoli

Danke fuer die Korrigierung FloVi, ich habe mehrere Jahre kein deutsch geuebt


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Anatoli said:


> Ich habe einmal Deutschen beigebracht, Charkow (zweitgrößte Stadt in der Ukraine, meine Heimatstadt) auszusprechen. Chemie ist in Ordnung, aber sie versuchten Charkow als ['çarkof] auszusprechen (R ist auch palatalisiert im Russischen) oder ['karkof]. Aber es is ['xarkof]. "ch" ist ähnlich zu auch. Ich interessiere mich bis jetzt, warum es so schwierig ihnen fiel, X (ch) am Anfang eines wortes auszusprechen. Es ist derselbe Laut als ch in "auch".
> 
> (Compare "pi*zz*a" and "*ts*unami" or *"ts*ar" spoken by English speakers, it's OK to pronounce "ts" in the middle but not at the beginning of a word ?)


 
That seems to be pretty crazy en English. Although written with even TWO soft 'z', they pronounce 'pizza' extremely hard. Tsar, just the other way round, they use to pronounce in a very soft way. 
Conclusion: they must have been driven nuts by some grammarians.

How 'tsunami' should be pronounced? - No idea.



Anatoli said:


> Ich interessiere mich bis jetzt, warum es so schwierig ihnen fiel, X (ch) am Anfang eines wortes auszusprechen. Es ist derselbe Laut als ch in "auch".


 
I think it is because there are simply no german words beginning with [x]. 
And it ist rather difficult (or rather simple, for there seems to be a RULE):

Dach [x] prächtig [ç]
doch [x] Töchter [ç]
Tuch [x] tüchtig [ç]

'e' and 'i' always with [ç]
If a vowel changes to its umlaut, [x] seems always to change to [ç].

I should start writing a grammar...


----------



## Whodunit

Schwichtenhövel said:


> That seems to be pretty crazy en English. Although written with even TWO soft 'z', they pronounce 'pizza' extremely hard. Tsar, just the other way round, they use to pronounce in a very soft way.


 
You're right. This is kind of crazy. They pronounce it "peet-sa" because this is almost what it sounds like in Italian. Nevertheless, tsar' (царь) and tsunami (津波/つなみ) are not pronounced as should be in Russian and Japanese, respectively.

I can follow Anatoli's thoughts that English natives are just too lazy to pronounce [ts] in the beginning of a word.



> Conclusion: they must have been driven nuts by some grammarians.


 
So? What do you think did those grammarians decide?



> How 'tsunami' *should* be pronounced? - No idea.


 
According to the Japanese rules, it _should_ be pronounced [tsu-na-mi], but it is kind of pronounced like [soo-'nah-mee] in English, which is wrong, because the 'su' sound has another Japanese character than 'tsu.'



> I should start writing a grammar...


 
Your rule is correct: Umlauts and 'bright' (front) vowels, like e and i (including the diphthongs ei, eu, äu), require the assimilation to [ç], whereas 'dark' (back) vowels (a, o, and u in German) and the diphthong au require [x].


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Zitat:
Conclusion: they must have been driven nuts by some grammarians. 



Whodunit said:


> So? What do you think did those grammarians decide?


 
'Foreign words are mostly supposed to be pronounced in a manner different from the english pronounciation.' - Ahaa, well... - 'Exceptions: tsar, tsunami, pizza'. - Those goddamned grammarians. I'll give a shit on it: zar, sunami, pitsa!

Grammarians decide whether or not an exception has to take place. Among other things...


----------



## Anatoli

I don't think it has to do with grammarians. English natives ind it hard to pronounce "ts" at the beginning of a word (they say *s*unami and *z*ar instead of  tsunami and tsar) and German natives find it hard to pronounce hard "ch" at the beginning of a word, that's all. Nobody has decided on it but nobody was trained to pronounced those word, either.





> I think it is because there are simply no german words beginning with [x].
> And it ist rather difficult (or rather simple, for there seems to be a RULE):
> 
> Dach [x] prächtig [ç]
> doch [x] Töchter [ç]
> Tuch [x] tüchtig [ç]
> 
> 'e' and 'i' always with [ç]
> If a vowel changes to its umlaut, [x] seems always to change to [ç].




I know those rules, thanks. Should there be a new rule for 
words beginning with [x]?


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Anatoli said:


> I know those rules, thanks. Should there be a new rule for
> words beginning with [x]?


 
Yes! At any rate!


----------



## Whodunit

Anatoli said:


> I know those rules, thanks. Should there be a new rule for words beginning with [x]?


 
I tried to explain it in this post:



Whodunit said:


> Mir fällt dazu noch etwas ein: *Ob ein 'ch' nun zum [ç] oder [x] assimiliert werden muss, hängt von zwei Faktoren ab (in folgender Reihenfolge):*
> 1. von dem vorhergehenden Vokal oder Konsonanten.
> *2. von dem nachfolgenden Vokal.*
> 
> In "China" gibt es aber kein Vokal und keinen Konsonanten davor, *deshalb richtet es sich nach dem nachstehenden Vokal: "i" (wieder hell): [çi:na]. Dieselbe (seltsame) Assimilation findet sich auch bei dem Diminutivsuffix "-chen", denn dieser wird immer mit einem [ç] ausgesprochen, weil danach ein "e" als Schwa (hell) steht,* selbst wenn davor ein dunkler Vokal steht: Frauchen [frauçən], vergleiche hierzu: auch [aux].


 
In all languages that have the sound [ç] except for German, it is caused because of the following vowel. The same should go for [x]:

cha --> [xa]
cho --> [xo]
chu --> [xu]


----------



## Resa Reader

Ausgehend von der heutigen Anfrage zu den verschiedenen Aussprachevarianten von <ch> habe ich mir diese doch sehr hitzige Debatte durchgelesen.

Strittig war vor allem, ob es bei Wörtern wie Chemie, China und Chila zulässige Aussprachevarianten gibt. 

 Da ich der "süddeutsch-österreichischen Fraktion" angehöre (), bin ich der Meinung, dass es diese gibt. Meine Aussprache also: Chemie *[k]* / China *[k]* / Chila*[tʃ]* (Das man letzteres auch anders aussprechen könnte, habe ich erst in diesem Thread gesehen.)

Aus Interesse habe ich jetzt mal einen Blick in "WAHRIG - Die deutsche Rechtschreibung" geworfen (Ausgabe 2011):

- Chile [tʃi:le: oder çi:le:]

- Chemie [çe-, südt.,österr.: ke-,]

- China [çi:-, südt.,österr.: ki:-,]

Wie es aussieht, gesteht man uns inzwischen die Aussprachevariante [k] zu. 

P.S. Und egal wie Ihr die anderen Wörter aussprecht, <Chiemsee> bitte immer mit *[k].*


----------

